
Internet freedom around the world keeps decreasing - newswriter99
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2016/11/23/internet-freedom-decreasing/
======
newswriter99
The story regards access to social media sites in various countries where such
access is blocked, however, I'm sad to see there is little subject given to
the number of file-sharing sites which have come under fire in the last few
years, especially by governments under pressure from the MPAA and the like.

